# Solved: Long beep and black screen



## deejd1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Main board is P4VMM 
V2 Premier 1.8 GHz
Not sure what the bios is as there is a black screen.

Not sure what was going on when problem first started grandson was using the machine, he said it kept rebooting. What ever happen he didnt pay attention to any messages that came on the screen. Now no monitor just a black screen. Switched out monitor with known good one that didnt work either. When I turn on machine I get long beep repeated over and over. Guessing power supply or mobo. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Dee


----------



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

It sounds like he went in and messed with the bios.

I would shut everything down and pull the power. Then, try pulling the CMOS battery out of the motherboard and putting it back in. That will cause the bios to not remember their last settings and return to the defualts. The only problem with doing that is you have to reset your bios back to the way you want them, but if your grandson changed them you'll probably have to do that anyway.


----------



## deejd1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Now I'm totally lost. what is cmos? Is there more than one battery inside the computer?
How would i reset this cmos? help me, I'm out of my element. But thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

What bios do you have, do you know? Could be a bad CMOS battery or maybe video card. The long beep stands for something although without knowing the bios you have, we can't tell for sure.


----------



## deejd1 (Mar 17, 2006)

I pulled the battery inside and put it back. Nothing changed just get a long beep over and over, computer seems to be running but monitor stays in standby with black screen.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

deejd1 said:


> Now I'm totally lost. what is cmos? Is there more than one battery inside the computer?
> How would i reset this cmos? help me, I'm out of my element. But thanks for the reply.


There is a battery on the mobo--only one--its hard to miss because its the only thing that looks like a battery, really--it just pops out or there is also a jumper you can use to reset it--refer to mobo manual for location of that jumper. Take a picture of the board if you are confused and someone can tell you where the battery is.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

deejd1 said:


> I pulled the battery inside and put it back. Nothing changed just get a long beep over and over, computer seems to be running but monitor stays in standby with black screen.


Do you know which BIOS you have? Or what make and model computer that is?

EDIT--never mind, I see you posted it.


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounds a lot like the memory might have went bad or grandson lossened them up.


----------



## deejd1 (Mar 17, 2006)

Don't know bios, I never paid attention when it was working and can't find anything in documentation. Without the screen I can't tell. I made sure it was clean and all the cards and sockets were tight. Mobo looks good no bubbles or burn spots. Everything looks good just don't work.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try starting in Safemode to see if something comes up on the monitor.

Windows XP

Using the *F8 *Method

Restart your computer. 
When the machine first starts again it will generally list some equipment that is installed in your machine, amount of memory, hard drives installed etc. At this point you should gently tap the *F8 *key repeatedly until you are presented with a Windows XP Advanced Options menu. 
Select the option for Safe Mode using the arrow keys. 
Then press enter on your keyboard to boot into Safe Mode. 
Do whatever tasks you require and when you are done reboot to boot back into normal mode.

if not sure how click link 
*HOW TO START IN SAFEMODE*


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Here is a list of the BIOS codes for Award, which is the BIOS your MOBO uses according to ECS (the manufacturer):

http://bioscentral.com/beepcodes/awardbeep.htm



> 1long, 2 short - Video adapter error Either video adapter is bad or is not seated properly. Also, check to ensure the monitor cable is connected properly.
> 
> Repeating (endless loop) - Memory error Check for improperly seated or missing memory.
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem to match one long continuous beep. Does it sound like any of those described above? Perhaps the repeating high/low or endless loop?


----------



## deejd1 (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't know if you would call it a loop. long beep of about 1 second pause about 1 second long beep, repeated as long as the computer is running.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

deejd1 said:


> I don't know if you would call it a loop. long beep of about 1 second pause about 1 second long beep, repeated as long as the computer is running.


Well, it sounds like the memory error (repeating loop). If your computer has more than one memory stick, try using one, then the other (i.e., pull one out and leave one) then do the same with the other if the computer doesn't start with the first.


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

Do you have onboad Video? Or do you have a card installed. Also go back to Mulders original response and unplug the power and remove the battery. Leave the battery out for at least 1 hour then replace and reconnect power.


----------



## ArkhanJG (Oct 9, 2006)

This should be your motherboard. The two long blue connectors at the bottom are the RAM slots. As mulder says, it sounds like a memory error. With the computer off, you can remove the DIMM RAM chip(s), blow them carefully for dust, and reseat them carefully - testing them
individually if you have 2. They only go back in one way round, so don't force em!










Good luck.


----------



## deejd1 (Mar 17, 2006)

On board video. Only one memory card 256 DDR, S3 Savage 32 mb agv video. Running xp pro. Will pull battery again and leave it out for hour. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## deejd1 (Mar 17, 2006)

The Problem is SOLVED!!!! I don't know if it was removing the battery and reseting the cmos, or cleaning the memory stick. Becouse I did both at the same time, however it cured the problem. I want to Thank all of you for your help.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

deejd1 said:


> The Problem is SOLVED!!!! I don't know if it was removing the battery and reseting the cmos, or cleaning the memory stick. Becouse I did both at the same time, however it cured the problem. I want to Thank all of you for your help.


Glad we could help--please send $250 payable to "Mulder" care of Tech Support Guy!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

deejd1 said:


> On board video. Only one memory card 256 DDR, S3 Savage 32 mb agv video. Running xp pro. Will pull battery again and leave it out for hour. Thanks for all your input.


BTW--a very nice upgrade to your system would be to purchase another stick of memory--either 256 or 512 depending on your budget. Its tough to run XP on just 256K ESPECIALLY with onboard video.


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

Mulder, Don't I get a little cut here? LOL


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

lehatche said:


> Mulder, Don't I get a little cut here? LOL


Yeah--I'll give you $50!


----------



## lehatche (Jul 26, 2004)

So, when is the lift off day for your pet pig with wings? I want to know so I can expect my $5.00 after Uncle Sam gets his! LOL


----------

